# Repainting the red on '64 Taillight housings & gas door



## My64GTO (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello,

I am getting ready to redo the red paint between the ribs on the taillight housings and on the gas door and looking for tips. The original paint is about 75% gone. What is the best way to remove the old red paint, and what is the best way to mask off or remove the dried paint form the edge of the ribs?


----------

